# Suspend resuming straight away



## tim-m89 (Jul 10, 2011)

When I try to suspend the computer it works: case lights go out, fans stop, hard drives power down, then it wakes all back up again.

Any ideas on what I can do to make it stay asleep? Thanks

8.2 stable amd64


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 10, 2011)

Are you using recent ATI video card. With ATI I couldn't get my PC to sleep.
No such problem with nVidia (using 8.2-RELEASE amd64 as well)


----------



## tim-m89 (Jul 10, 2011)

No I'm using nvidia


----------

